# panther crabs?



## Shovelman (Jan 2, 2011)

Ive looked far and wide for a completely fresh water dependant crab! Parathelphusa panthernia appears to be just what ive been looking for but is it all of what little ive read it to be? 
so here we go!

#1 T or F - Ive read it does not require a land portion for its habitat and can purely stay in a fully filled aquarium.

#2 T or F - It IS completly Fresh water, NO BRACKISH or full marine needed.

#3 T or F - They grow to a decent size, 3 inch on just the shell, but with legs around 5 inch, and thus the minimum tank size is 5 gallons per crab (2 for a 10 gallon)

#4 T or F - They will eat or uproot plants, even the toughest leaves are not safe from their grasp!

#5 T or F - They WILL eat any sort of dwarf crayfish, shrimp or fish that it can catch or get a hold of somehow.

Anyone with knowledge on these crabs PLEASE help with these easy T or F questions! I have a 10 gallon all ready and waiting for either these panther crabs (prefered), dwarf crays, or Aegla sp. argentina (if i could even find any), my tank is a low light set up so it has crypts anubias and soon to be mosses, so hardy plants for that matter..


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you looked into Vampire Crabs (Geoserma sp.)? They are completely freshwater and ive kept them myself


----------



## Shovelman (Jan 2, 2011)

yes ive looke into vampire crabs, however a land portion IS required with them, and i dont have a land portion unfortunately..


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Thai microcrabs are also fully freshwater, fully aquatic


----------



## Shovelman (Jan 2, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Thai microcrabs are also fully freshwater, fully aquatic


Yes, i have reasearched them, but im looking for a centerpeice crustacean for this tank since that will be the only thing in there, and i think it would be hard to have to squint every day to see them...


----------



## Shovelman (Jan 2, 2011)

No one even has any info on these inverts? Not even heard of them? hmm....i guess ill try a different forum.. :/


----------

